# Early period after failed IVF



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, just a quick question, after my failed IVF  my period came two days after I came off the progesterone.  all seemed normal, 5 days long, which is normal for me.

On to the next cycle and my period has turned up on day 19 of my cycle, this is extremely early.  I think that I ovulated around 9 (which is also early) but 19 days seems very short.

is this normal or is there no normal after a failed IVF cycle?  I've called my clinic, but they don't seem to want to call me back!

any advice welcome,

thanks xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

there is no normal.

sorry bout that.

my cycles went all over the place after my first IVF I had a 48 day cycle then a 45. (normally 30-32).


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Evening sew it,
I was just about to post a similar query when I spotted your post. 

I had my first IUI in July and have had to have a month off inbetween treatments. I'm currently waiting for my period to start and I'm now on day 31, which is a very long cycle for me, I usually have 23 - 27 day cycles. I had some light spotting on days 11 and 12 (never had this before), then awful pains in pelvic region day 19. But nothing since.

19 days does seem a rather short cycle - but I'm starting to think that all this treatment just sends our bodies into a frenzy, without drugs telling it what to do suddenly it has to do things all by itself. I would keep on trying your clinic.

Best wishes x


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks ladies, finally my clinic called back. They didn't seem too worried but said that if my next cycle was short they might look to do some tests. So I've to keep track of the cycle from here and mention it at my review.

Everything with this ivf malarkey is a challenge! 

Goldbunny, huge congrats on your bfp! X

Tish1979 - hope you get your period soon (there is a sentence I never thought I'd say to someone!) and that you can get cracking again with your next iui. X


----------

